# HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AVAMOM!!!!



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sinclair,
Wishing to best and happiest birthday ever!!!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

from all your friends here in Jeanspackistan to my fellow neurotic!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Quote:Wishing to best and happiest birthday ever!!!












Was supposed to say "Wishing YOU the best and happiest birthday ever!!!"


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks guys...having a good day so far. Now Kris, I know my life revolves around the dogs, as does yours...but isn't this area of the board for saying HB to our DOGS,
















Morning started off rough, the pups woke me up extra early







, Charly decided to be anxious about something and bumped the bed so hard spinning it woke me up,







The cold weather has really excited Apollo and he launched himself into the kitchen from outside without even touching the steps and about took my knees out! Gotta love the early morning, its chilly outside zoomies!









Got treated to lunch by my Dad and work has been easy and slow today.

Going on a little road trip after work to do a homevisit in Augusta, GA for what looks like an excellent new foster home so I am excited about that!


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AvamomNow Kris, I know my life revolves around the dogs, as does yours...but isn't this area of the board for saying HB to our DOGS,


Really??? Hmmmmmm... I know I've seen birthday wishes to other members. Maybe I picked the wrong forum??? What the heck - this is a good place for your birthday thread!!









Home visit on your birthday? Sounds like most of us!







I was at the vet with Sammy on the evening of my birthday...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

It is a good place to post, just messing with ya!









Yea, I know HV on my birthday, but I think its perfect, get to hang out with my buddy, Lisa (Mcdoglovers) who is going with me, get to meet a future fosterhome and talk dogs....and hopefully save another dog....my kind of night!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AvamomYea, I know HV on my birthday, but I think its perfect, get to hang out with my buddy, Lisa (Mcdoglovers) who is going with me, get to meet a future fosterhome and talk dogs....and hopefully save another dog....my kind of night!


Yep - it doesn't get any better than that. You two have fun!!!


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SINCLAIR, FROM ALL OF US!!!!!!


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sinclair!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hope it was a good one!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

A belated but heartfelt Happy Birthday from me and my dog Kukla--whom I adopted from an all-breed rescue in November 2003.

So your birthday and Kukla's "gotcha" day are very, very close!









I hope your birthday was a very happy one.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Madonna....and happy birthday to Kukla!!!

I don't think I've ever seen a pic of Kukla....sounds like a precious mix. Hint, hint,


----------

